# traxxass velineon brushless system



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I was just wondering if you guys had heard good or bad things about the new system from Traxxass. It sounds like the hook-up since the speedo auto detects brushed,sensored brushless,and sensorless brushless motors. I guess I will find out if its any good, mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Got it this afternoon, Good stuff. I installed it in my XXX buggy. The heat sink sits a little high for the buggy body, but nothing a little heat and stretch with the heat gun couldnt fix to make sure the body fit right without rubbing the top of the heat sink.The 3500 motor is supposed to be equal to a 10 turn, so it was a little slower than I expected with the recomended gear ratio. The esc has a 2 stage thermal protection system, so I figured I would over gear a little to see if the esc would get hot and go into thermal. I ran 4 batteries through it gearing up a tooth each battery I ran with no sign of the speedo over heating, the motor got a little warmer than I would like on the last battery, but still no thermal shut down, even running on my backyard track with a lot of brake and punch it style 180* turns with out even a sign of the speedo getting any more than warm to the touch.So far so good. The Only thing I didnt like is having to void the waranty on the motor before I could even run it! The motor has a VERY long shaft, it needed to have about an 1/8" cut off with the dremel to get the RPM gear cover to fit back on the buggy. I am sure that this is due to all traxass(off road) electrics having the plastic motor mount which is a little thicker than aluminum motor plates on a losi or associated buggy.I am going to run on a freinds track on sunday and try out one of his novak sensored motors with a little more oomph and see how the speedo handles that. Over all the install was easy,there wouldnt be any clearance issues with the heat sink If I were putting it in a truck, or 4wd buggy. the set -up is just as easy as traxxass claims, adjusting the profile is a snap,The case on the speedo is sealed really well so getting dirt in the case shouldnt be a problem. all the wire in the set-up is all 12guage. One thing I really like is traxxas built bullet conectors(like 1/18 brushless) right into the speedo for the motor leads, but the battery wires are still hard wired @the case.I will post on how it handles hotter motors after the test session sunday.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

alright guys after a good day of testing this set-up as it arrived heres the deal, gearing on a lossi XXX buggy fo rthis system with the 3500 KV motor is 21t pinion, 82t spur. I am getting 9 + minutes of runtime to the drop-off with 3300 batteries that are 3 seasons old.And they are un matched packs to begin with , so thats pretty good. The speedo is getting just slightly warm.The moitor is staying UNBELEIVEABLY cool.After 9 minutes off running it is way cooler than your average stock motor after a 5minute race.Performance wise it feels like a 11 or 12 turn brushed motor.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

After another day of Testing on a larger scale track( one big enough to run 1/8 scale stuff on comfortably) I am convinced that this is the most bang for your buck brushless set-up on the market. I tested it running the 3500 motor that came with it, a novak 4.5 sensored motor and a brushed stock motor. thiere is nothing bad to say about any of the results I had with this set-up. The speedo is smooth on the throttle response, and the motor is very driveable at any speed. I was able to go up 2 more teeth on the pinion to a 23t with no over heating either on the speedo or the motor.For 170.00 this is the stuff!!!


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

The ESC states it can run sensored, sensorless or brushless with autodetect. I assume this feature worked out well? 

How was the wiring for the brushed motor? Did you just leave one off, or did you Y 2 of the wires? What about for a low turn, high current brushed motor? I know Castle recomends you pair up 2 of the 3 wires for running high current brushed which is a pain in the rear.

Last question. It looks like the 3500 motor is sensorless. Any problems with cogging?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

No problemms wih cogging even trying to over gear to make it cog!!The auto detect works super, for brushed stuff jut leave off the center yellow wire, and use the blue, and white wires, no pairing needed. I tried a 9 turn in it yesterday with no problems whatsoever. I finally got it to go into thermal mode. it took over gearing a novak 3.5 motor to do it, and it still took about 8 minutes to get it warm enough to do that.Really though, I think I found my new favorite motor with the 3500 that comes in it.Its got so much bottom end that you can just gear up if you want to go faster, and it takes it without over heating the motor or speedo. This is one tough set-up!!!


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I've seen one of these in use on a brushless revo conversion, but haven't seen them run in a regular 2wd yet. The pricing is definately attractive compared to the other two big names right now.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks 420 i think i just made up my mind to get one


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I ran this set-up @ the electric light show on the 22nd in open class and am very happy with the way it performed.would have had a super day , but a broken r. shock tower while gridding for the main earned me the big DNS. Raced it on oval the night before and was happy with that also, finished 2nd behind Butch bebee so I will call that good!!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

since dirt season I have modified the heat sink on the speedo so it will fit in a 1/12 car.was very easy to do, I cut it off with a dremel and clamped the speedo in my mill and cleaned up the dremel cut with an end mill. this thing works great on 4-cell, no fan needed of course,have been running it with a 13.5motor and the included 3500 motor in the 1/12 pan car. It's alittle large , but it works great!! I am so impressed with the durability of this set-up that all my cars are going to get 1 for this next season so I can leave the 1 I modified in the 1/12 car for next season.1 thing I will say is that the brushless makes up for having old batteries!!!I had been running a brushed stock set-up in the 1/12 car for a few weeks and you could definitly tell the batteries were old at around the 6 min. mark they were a little soft out of the pocket. with the brushless it was like having new batteries, no loss of power at any point in an 8-min. run. We also put one in my buddy's touring car last week and WOW instant rocket ship!!He usually doesnt finish so great due to battery / motor issues toward the end of a 5-min. race , but he pulled out a first place finish because there were no hot motor / tired battery issues toward the end of his race.


----------



## Dodgeman (Dec 31, 2007)

how did you hook up the novak. there is no place for the timing wires. i run one in my tc4 with nastruck body. and was going to get a 10.5 novak but the guy at the hobbie shop said he didnt think i could because there is no place for the timing wire to hook into the ecs.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

there is a sensor port on the front of the speedo.and this guy works at a hobby shop?!?!? yes there is a sensor port on the frontside of the speedo just under the on/ off programming button. it has a blue plastic cap you remove and plug in the sensor wires from the novak motor.in fact there is no motor limit running a novak sensored set-up with the velineon speedo so you can run all the way down to a novak 3.5 motor with no problems whatso ever.i repeat this guy works at a hobby shop??? man 8.00 an hour just dont buy you the knowlegable people it used to! just read your manual that came with it or if you lost it or bought the sppedo without it go to the traxxass webpage and down load the pdf version of the instructions. You dont even have to change any thing on the speedo when you hook up the novak motor.The speed control auto senses the sensor harness and switches itseelf over to sensored mode. one tip though, they have a rubber seal oround the sensor port to seal it whille the cover in place, the seal just pulls out and it makes it a lot easier to make sure the sensor plug is plugged in all the way.


----------



## Dodgeman (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks good to know incase they make me change to a novak motor. i too like this set up in my tc4 its fast. i run a 100 spur and a 40 pinion. it nerver gets hot in 5min tq runs.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

these speedo's are damn near indestrucible!! I have tried. They designed them to rum on 11.1v li-pos so any thing less than that is a cake walk for them.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i smoked one in 2 weeks, basically it was either a defective motor, or the 25/86 gearing that comes stock on the stampede vxl but the motor took out a phase on teh esc and it only took 2 weeks. i am curious as to what people are using for gearing wiht one of these systems in a FT TC4 (or TC4) using 48 pitch gears (all i have ATM) with the velineon speedo and the stock traxxas 3500 KV (10 turn) motor.


----------



## rcbeagle (Feb 16, 2007)

I run the same thing in my slash 2wd 19/90. I'm running with and beating 4wd slashes. Got mine used for $85.


----------

